# Is an 8 year green broke mare old too old to teach?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't believe that's too old to learn. I bought a 21 year old mare once to get her out of the situation she was in and she had no manners at all. Couldn't catch her, she tried to intimidate people, would fire on you if you walked behind her and the list goes on. I didn't buy to ride of course but it didn't take her long to learn the rules of the farm. 

I'm going to give you something else to think about though for your situation. Not all horses like arena work. I have a gelding like this. Try to ride him in a small area and you feel like you're constantly pushing him. He's slow and draggy and while he does what's asked it's not willingly. Take him out in the big pasture or on a trail and he's like a different horse. Ears are up, he's happy, forward, and obeys any command instantly. I don't know whether he's a bit claustrophobic or he doesn't see the sense in going around in circles or what. Since I mainly trail ride his little quirk doesn't bother me in the least. By the same token my hubby had a mare who was happy to work all day in an arena but hated trails. 

Horses have their likes and dislikes just like we do.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Not too old at all, I frequently take older horses and train them. 

At the moment I'm working with a similar case, a now 8 year old palomino gelding who I am just starting under saddle. I go out every so often to train both him and his owner. Then I give her homework before I come out next. In 5 sessions, he has learned round pen work, we've worked on desensitizing, standing to be saddled, bridling, standing to be mounted, riding on a loose rein at a walk, trot and lope, bending to a stop, among other things. His bridling problem was pretty severe, I was told he had reared in the past to avoid being bridled. Before I ever worked on the bridling problem, the other ground work pretty much took pretty much took care of it. His owner is also learning very quickly, she has completely changed how she handles her horse and is much more effective with him. 

I've taken horses as old as 35 and retrained them. A horse is never too old to learn. 

His age has not been a factor at all. I'm treating him like any other green horse. Horses are capable of making transformations extremely quickly. I do question it taking so long to get over a simple bridling problem, have you worked with many green horses in the past? It's great that he has improved but you may find that working with a trainer could vastly improve the two of you as well.


----------



## Serendepity (May 16, 2014)

I have worked with a few but it has all been saddle work, the groundwork and horsemanship from square one is relatively new. This is my first horse and I feel like the difference between owning and "just riding" is very different. 
I work a rotating shift 4 days a week 10hr days, so I have 3 to 5 days a week I can work with her. When I do work with her I am at the barn most the day with hands on her for at least 2 hours, working around her to clean her stall, approaching her in the field, leading her around etc. SO, perhaps the time is has taken me with her head is deceiving.
She seems willing and stubborn and the same time (don't they all?). Seeing her progress is very encouraging but I was worried about her age being a handicap.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

The age is insignificant. Making a good saddle horse requires consistency in training, knowledge and wet saddle blankets. Just as you indicated only riding them 2 -4 times a month does not make them good at anything but getting out of shape. 

Stick with it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

No, I don't think age is irrelevant to training. It's probably not worth putting much effort into training a green 28yo for eg. ;-)


----------



## NovemberMist (Mar 16, 2013)

my neighbour gave me his three horses, 2 of which were old appy geldings, somewhere in their 20s ( thinking late 20s, honestly). The one, Beau, was not even halter broke, because I guess when they tried to halter him as a youngster he flipped out, and went over, so they never touched him again.

We had to move from that house, which meant taking the horses. It took my mom about 3 1-hour sessions to halter-break Beau. We had to park the trailer at the bottom of a hill and try to make it an even step for him, but once we were able to he walked right in, no problem.

So, in short, no, I really don't thin age is a factor.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Got my horse with no saddle training at 13.

He could of gone far if he had been trained at a young age, but then I wouldn't of gotten him 

Horses are very trainable.


----------



## rider222 (Feb 11, 2015)

age don't matter that much IMHO.. but some horses are just rude


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

8 is a youngster! : )
Make sure you know what you are doing. Be patient and consistent. And seek help from someone experienced if you have an issue you get stuck on.
You will find most members here recommend against green owners getting green horses. I have no idea if you are a green owner or not but the combination often presents more challenges than a green owner with a well broke horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Definitely not too old to teach at 8 ^^


----------

